# Happy Birthday, KyleW!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Kyle! :bounce: *

I get to be the first to wish you a happy birthday! May your yeast prosper and your loaves have perfect crumb.









Warm wishes,
Mezzaluna


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: :roll: :roll: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KYLEW!!!

Hope you got to sleep late today at least.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Maybe someday I'll be first... Ahh who am I kidding It's not who's first, it's that we show up for a birthday toast! :beer: :beer: :beer: :bounce: Happy Birthday KW!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

YOU are the man!!! Have a great day... and another year of good food, good friends and good health!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kyle,

May you always be surrounded by something "sour" and have a consistent "rise"

Happy birthday

Au bon pain


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Kyle Happy Birthday hope it was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kyle,
Happy Birthday to you.
Good food, good spirits and a good nights sleep.
Jeff


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

hope it was a great one!!!!
:smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey there Kyle, Happy Birthday!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Let me add my good wishes on your birthday Kyle. Bread is symbolic of bounty and may your bounties continue for many more years.

Jock


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks everybody! Sorry it has taken me a while to say thanks, but I've been busy carousing and celebrating  47 has gotten off to an excellent start!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I waited to wish you a happy birthday, just to give your hangover a chance to wear off! 

Happy New Age!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Belated KyleW!

doc


----------



## apple2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

happy birthday:lips: :lips:


----------

